# Replacing the original automatic transmission with a manual one



## patty1 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm thinking about swapping out the original two speed automatic transmission in my 65 GTO with a manual one. What are some recommendations on which one to get and where to get the conversion parts?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

If you want a four speed I would recommend a Muncie M-20. Still pretty plentiful and you should be able to procure a servicable gearbox in the $300 - $600 range. I would also recommend getting a factory service manual or the excellent GTO restoration guide by Paul Zazarine for diagrams of all the components. 

Aside from the gearbox you will need - A flywheel (factory are cast iron which is fine for stock but you might want to consider steel if your budget allows), a bellhousing ( Pontiac, Olds, and Buick used a specific one, different from Chevrolet. Stock is cast aluminum, aftermarket is steel), clutch and pressure plate (lots of aftermarket support here), throw out bearing, and you'll need a clutch pedal and linkage as well as a different brake pedal (Manual are narrower). 

Sticks are a lot more fun to drive if installed right. 

If you are interested in an overdrive, I highly recommend the Tremec five speed. That is all dependant on your driving needs, your rear gear and your budget.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What ALKY said. M 20 is better than an M-21 due to it's lower first gear ratio. In CA, prices are $600 for a beater trans to $1300 for a done one. I've seen nice ones for about $800. The $$$$ is going to be in the pedals, belcrank (Z-bar), frame tab (labor) console (if you want one) and labor in general. This is not a cheap conversion, but it will change the feel of the car entirely. Another option is to pull the 2 speed auto and simply bolt in a TH350 auto trans. This alone will make the car feel like it picked up 100 horsepower. This is a far more cost effective option. (the 4-speed will also make it feel like a real musclecar too!!) Good luck........


----------



## patty1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you both for the info!


----------

